# Craftsman 100 series



## Kemosaby (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey guys,

New member here and I'm wanting to get back in to woodworking. I took Carpentry in High School and really enjoyed making things. I use to make plaques for people with my router and made some nice things for my parents like a white oak china cabinet, three huge white oak book shelfs and a cherry gun cabinet.

I'm 42 now and really miss working with wood, so I'm looking for some saws and tools to get me a workshop going. I've always used Craftsman, but don't really like the plastic table saws or the look of them. I'm kind of old school I guess so I'm wanting to get me some vintage saws, love the look of them and just think they are beautiful compared to todays assembly line products. They were made to last a lifetime seems like back in the day. Anyways, I've found a person not too far from me that has a Craftsman 100 series table saw and was hoping some of you could help me decide if it's a good one. Here's the link to the album

http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l198/jozee68/Craftman%20100%20and%20Blades/

This kid has said his Dad mentioned he could probably get $250 out of it and he said to feel free to make him an offer. I just wouldn't know where to start at with an offer or if this saw is even worth looking at.

I'm open to suggestions if this is not a good series or brand to look for in a vintage saw. I'm not in a hurry and have been reading about how some of you are finding good deals at auction houses and yard sales. Thanks for any input you can give me. I would like to find me a good table saw, radial arm saw, band saw and any other needed tools. I realize some of these old saws may need a little refurbishing which will be part of the fun for me, but if they run fine from the start, even better. Thanks for any help you can give me. I'll keeping reading for info in the mean time and checking out what others have.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If the 100 series is the saw I think it is (a table top saw) it would have to be brand new to cost $250 most of them in my area go for around $50 If I'm wrong and this is a floor model maybe $100-$125 .I would think if you want a older saw I would look at a delta or powermatic if you want a functional saw.


----------



## Kemosaby (Jul 13, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the info Jim. I'll keep an eye out for the Delta or Powermatic.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Check out the local craigs list for your area. There is allways deals there. Just make sure to check an item thuroughly before buying.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I've got the same saw. It's OK, but not great. I use it for a dedicated set-up. I would not give $250 for it. (Jim is right)--Although I would take that much in a heartbeat.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I wouldn't pay more than $100 for that one… it'll need a lot of work to make it do what you want it to do. especially in today's market where there are many better options out there, and as mentioned - craigslist is flooded with most of them as well.

do some research - and choose the saw based on your needs and features that are important to you - not based on what's available cheap in your area. better spend the extra $$ (doesn't have to be a lot of extra $$) and get something that will work for you, then just waste the money on something that you'll need to replace 2 months down the road.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

AFAIK, that's on old King Seeley made Craftsman saw that'd be 50-60 years old. It was the early version of what become the classic Emerson made Craftsman and Riggid contractor saws, which eventually evolved into the most recent TTI/Ryobi made Ridgid contractor saw (3650/3660). Nothing wrong with the basic guts of the saw, but Jim's right, $250 is really high for that saw IMO. $100 max if you want to do the owner a favor…$50 if you plan to equip it with a better fence, new motor, and solid wings. $250 should buy a very nice used saw with a decent fence.

In addition to PM and Delta, keep an eye for Jet, Ridgid, Grizzly, GI, Craftsman, Woodtek, or Bridgewood contractor saws too. They can all be tuned and fitted with a good fence and blade to become a very nice serviceable saw. Check your local Craigslist. Good luck!


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

The Craftsman 100 is a terrific saw… if it is in good shape, and the photos do not show that this one is in good shape. I have one that is in better than good shape and there is NO WAY I could get $250.00 for mine. The best part about these saws are they are very rugged. Before offering anything, make sure it has the 1 HP motor: iif it doesn't walk away unless you have a 1 HP motor from the same era. The 1 HP motor I have is a beast and works the saw great.

The other positive point of these saws is you can get them for less than $150.00. If this guy really wants to sell it, offer him $125 and see what he says.


----------

